# 9/11/2005   Flags on the 48   2005



## SilentCal (Jun 14, 2005)

On September 11th 2005,  several hundred patriotic souls will accompany Old Glory to the 48 summits over 4000 feet in the White Mountains.   Alpinezone.com was the home for this event for several years.  Greg was a founding force in this event and it never would have been successful without his help and site. The event has recently been moved to it's own site at *Flagsonthe48.org*.  Please check out the site to learn about the event's history, participation and photo gallery.   Signups for this years event will commence at high noon on July 11th.  There will be a new signup format this year to allow for more people to participate.

All types of persons participate in the event.  Hikers and Skiers.  Democrats and Republicans.  Young and Old.  It really does not matter.   I would hope that we could bring both sides of the board together for this one.  Past flagbearers,  please feel free to post your experiences of the event.  Hope to see you in the Whites on 9/11!


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Jim! I highly recommend participating in FOT48. I've done it two years out of the past three and the feedback we've received on the summits has been overwhelmingly positive. While I had to relinquish my Webmaster duties for the FOT48 project due to time constraints, I still hope to participate this year!


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 11, 2005)

Signups are now open!   How about the skiing half of the board sign up for a peak?  A perfect way to get together during the offseason and plan your winter skiing events!
Thanks to everyone for their support!


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry guys I may make it up to see a flag or two but can't be depended to make it there as my brother's wedding is the day before.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 11, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sorry guys I may make it up to see a flag or two but can't be depended to make it there as my brother's wedding is the day before.



I sure as heck wouldn't be there!

 :beer:  :dunce:  :argue:  :beer:  :dunce:  :blink:  :angry:  :beer:  :argue:  :dunce:  :idea:  uke:  uke:  uke:  uke:  uke:  uke:  :flame:  :uzi:  :flame:    :argue:


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 17, 2005)

One peak left!!!!!!  Not bad for less than one week being open.   Anyone want to be a hero and sign-up for South Carter?


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 26, 2005)

We need some help again.  We have two peaks that have opened up in recent days.  South Carter and Mt. Washington.   Should someone choose Washington,  you are not required to actually hike up and can take the Auto Road if you wish.  This might be a good idea for families to get involved.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Come on skiers,  form a group together and tackle a peak.  You can plan all your trips for the winter face to face!   

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 10, 2005)

We're at full coverage! Look for the red, white and blues as you hike this Sunday!

(And they say the good colors are in October. BAH!)

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck all! Wish I could be there this year..


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2005)

If I had one, I'd fly it for you all on Killington tomorrow.  That is a 4000 footer...just a Vermont one...could be NH's 49th 4000 footer if those folks get their way...that would make some 4000 foot hikers upset!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 12, 2005)

Nah, they usually have a grandfather clause. They'd give folks currently working on it another year or two to finish.

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2005)

The *2005 FOT48 Album* is starting to fill up with pics from yesterday's event! Nice job, everyone! :beer:


----------

